# This song and video says it all for me right now....



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

So as a fan of Marc Anthony's music I came across this sad breakup song of his(and he has written many)on one of my CD's awhile back, and it pretty much describes the mood and feelings going on inside of my house and my marriage right now.

Listen to it carefully and let me know is anyone else can relate to it?

am i the only one (marc anthony) - YouTube


----------

